# Asus Win 8 USB ports not working



## Amastris (Dec 29, 2013)

Hello,

I have a new Asus Win 8.1 Notebook Model X205 and USB ports worked

fine before but now they do not work, they fail to recognize the mouse and usb flash drives.

I downloaded Intel Chipset update from Asus website, and extracted the

files but I do not know how to apply the update. 

I opened "set up application" and got a window message that the Publisher is "unknown" and for security reasons I did not run it. 

Please kindly advise how to apply the usb drivers update.

Thank you


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

If you downloaded the latest chipset driver directly from the Asus website then I'd not worry to much about any Microsoft messages that Windows 8.1 throws up at you.

However, if it's a new device then it is also under warranty and comes with support. A new device shouldn't have a major issue like its USB ports not working. Call the manufacturer's help line for instructions as the device may need to be returned.

If you want to go ahead with the chipset driver, extract the .zip file and run the setup.bat file by right-clicking it then selecting "run as administrator."


----------



## Amastris (Dec 29, 2013)

I opened the setup file and win message says my usb drives are the same or newer. My notebook is under warranty and I will call the manufacturer as suggested.

Thank you


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

If Asus won't help you, boot into Setup (Bios) go to *Integrated Peripherals*. Look for *Legacy USB* or anything to do with USB. If it is disabled, using your Enter and Arrow key, *Enable *it. _Save and Exit_.


----------



## Amastris (Dec 29, 2013)

My Asus notebook was purchased 3 months ago and is under warranty. I am out of town and have yet to call the manufacturer. Thank you Spunk Funk for your suggestion.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

You can start your warranty repair online by Emailing them. ASUSTeK Computer Inc. -Support- Warranty Policy


----------



## Amastris (Dec 29, 2013)

Asus support line sent me an RMA label to return my notebook. They also advised to back up my files and browser favorites before sending it back. However, my notebok has now an additional problem: it won´t turn on, it went into sleep mode and I tried everything to start it up, pressing the power button for 60 secs and waiting one hour to turn it on again and other similar tricks, but they do not work. I am unable to turn it on and back up my files. 
Do you have any suggestions on how to get it out of sleep mode ?


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

If your computer has a DVD drive you could try booting a Ubuntu disk and moving your files to Cloud storage or another DVD (this is assuming that your USB ports still don't work). However, the system may well have now crashed due to a hardware defect. If you don't have anything of utmost importance I'd just proceed with the RMA. If you do then it might be time to look for another computer to which you can attach the hard drive temporarily in order to remove said files.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

You can remove the HDD from the computer and attach it internally to a Desktop computer or via a USB adapter, *USB Dock*, or put it into a *USB enclosure.* It will come up as another drive in (My)Computer and you can drag your User files to the other computer.


----------



## Amastris (Dec 29, 2013)

I will try to remove the HD from the Notebook and put it into the USB enclosure. Thank you for your guidance.


----------



## Amastris (Dec 29, 2013)

Asus returned my notebook and USBs are working perfectly. So far all is well. I will report back in this thread if anything goes wrong. Thank you for your help.


----------

